# compadre - comadre



## Encolpius

Grüß Gott!

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob man im Deutschen auch unterscheidet padrino-madrino, compadre-comadre. Also im Spanischen kann das Kind sagen: Es mi padrino/madrina, aber die Eltern des Kindes können nicht und umgekehrt die Eltern sagen: Es mi compadre/comadre, und das Kind kann nicht. Also was sagt der Kind und die Eltern im Deutschen???? Vielen Dank.

Kind: Es mi padrino. = Er ist mein Taufpate. 

Eltern: Es mi compadre. = ?????


----------



## Alemanita

Antes se usaba Gevatter(in) para compadre, comadre.
Ahora hay Taufpate, Taufpatin, Pate, Patin, Patenonkel, Patentante, tanto dicho por el niño como por los padres. 
Das ist mein Patenonkel. - Das ist die Patin meines Kindes.


----------



## sokol

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was _*genau*_ die spanischen Begriffe bedeuten.

Ausserdem kenne ich aus Österreich "Patenonkel/-tante" nicht, das wird aber wohl regionalspezifisch sein.
In Österreich wird umgangssprachlich "Göd (Geed)" (Pate) und "Godl" (Patin) verwendet - das kann sowohl das Kind als auch der Pate verwenden, ebenso die Eltern oder jemand, der gar nicht zu den betroffenen Personen verwandt ist; und mit dem Zusatz "Tauf-/Firm-(Göd/Godl)" wird näher bestimmt, was für eine Art Pate man ist.

Wenn ich die spanischen Begriffe richtig verstanden habe, dann wäre "Göd/Godl" synonym für "padrino/madrino + compadre/comadre", und so würde ich eigentlich auch "(Firm/Tauf)-Pate/Patin" gebrauchen (und "Patenonkel/tante" ist mir, wie gesagt, völlig fremd).

Du kannst dich jedenfalls bezüglich Gebrauch in Deutschland sicher auf Alemanita's Angaben verlassen, der österreichische Gebrauch scheint da abzuweichen.


----------



## Alemanita

sokol said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was _*genau*_ die spanischen Begriffe bedeuten.



padrino = Tauf (Firm) Pate (männl.)
madrina = Tauf (Firm) Patin (weibl.)
compadre = Bezeichnung der Eltern des Kindes zum Taufpaten und umgekehrt
comadre = Bezeichnung der Eltern des Kindes zur Taufpatin und umgekehrt

Wenn du bei meinem Kind Pate gewesen wärst, wären wir zwei jetzt compadres (ich bin w., daher dominiert die männl. Bezeichnung.) Wärest du eine Frau und Patin meines Kindes, wären wir zwei comadres.


----------



## Neretva

Aufpassen ! In anderen Kontexten bedeuten: madrina, padrino, comadre y compadre nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Encolpius

Encolpius said:


> Grüß Gott!
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob man im Deutschen auch unterscheidet padrino-madrino, compadre-comadre. Also im Spanischen kann das Kind sagen: Es mi padrino/madrina, aber die Eltern des Kindes können nicht und umgekehrt die Eltern sagen: Es mi compadre/comadre, und das Kind kann nicht. Also was sagt der Kind und die Eltern im Deutschen???? Vielen Dank.
> 
> Kind: Es mi padrino. = Er ist mein Taufpate.
> 
> Eltern: Es mi compadre. = ?????



Also, ich habe es nicht ganz genau verstanden. Gibt es hier jemanden, der meine konkrete Beispiele ergänzen kann? 

Das Kind sagt im Spanischen: Es *mi *padrino. 
Das Kind sagt im Deutschen: Er ist *mein *Taufpate, Pate, Patenonkel, Göd. 
*Die Eltern* des Kindes sagen: Es *mi (!!!)  *compadre. 

_*Die Eltern* des Kindes im Deutschen sagen: Er ist *mein* (???) Taufpate, Pate, Patenonkel, Göd. *mein *Gevatter
oder nur: Er ist der Taufpate, Pate, Patenonkel, Göd. 

Es ist aber ganz wichtig, ob man im Deutschen *mein *verwenden kann, wie im Spanischen. Aber ich denke, es gibt im Deutschen nicht, und deshalb verstehen die Deutschen nicht, worum es geht. 
_


----------



## sokol

Alemanita said:


> padrino = Tauf (Firm) Pate (männl.)
> madrina = Tauf (Firm) Patin (weibl.)
> compadre = Bezeichnung der Eltern des Kindes zum Taufpaten und umgekehrt
> comadre = Bezeichnung der Eltern des Kindes zur Taufpatin und umgekehrt
> 
> Wenn du bei meinem Kind Pate gewesen wärst, wären wir zwei jetzt compadres (ich bin w., daher dominiert die männl. Bezeichnung.) Wärest du eine Frau und Patin meines Kindes, wären wir zwei comadres.


Danke für die Aufklärung!
Dann gibt es für "compadres/comadres" in meinem (österreichischen) Sprachgebrauch keine Übersetzungsmöglichkeit: wäre ich (Tauf/Firm)-Pate deines Kindes, dann wäre ich in jedem Fall entweder ein "Göd" (m.) oder eine "Godl" (w.) - und zwar für alle Beteiligten, Verwandte wie Fremde, Kinder wie Eltern wie Paten.

"Patenonkel/tante" würde in meinem Umfeld sicher niemand als "compadre/comadre" verstehen - ich bin mir gar nicht einmal sicher, wie ich diese Begriffe interpretieren würde (eventuell als Onkel des Paten, also wie auch immer: höchstwahrscheinlich falsch ).


----------



## Alemanita

Encolpius said:


> Also, ich habe es nicht ganz genau verstanden. Gibt es hier jemanden, der meine konkrete Beispiele ergänzen kann?
> 
> Das Kind sagt im Spanischen: Es *mi *padrino.
> Das Kind sagt im Deutschen: Er ist *mein *Taufpate, Pate, Patenonkel, Göd.
> *Die Eltern* des Kindes sagen: Es *mi (!!!)  *compadre.
> 
> _*Die Eltern* des Kindes im Deutschen sagen: Er ist *mein* (???) Taufpate, Pate, Patenonkel, Göd. *mein *Gevatter
> oder nur: Er ist der Taufpate, Pate, Patenonkel, Göd.
> 
> Es ist aber ganz wichtig, ob man im Deutschen *mein *verwenden kann, wie im Spanischen. *Aber ich denke, es gibt im Deutschen nicht, und deshalb verstehen die Deutschen nicht, worum es geht. *
> _




Tal cual. Ganz genau so ist es. Auf Deutsch gibt es diese (Verwandtschafts-)Beziehung zwischen Eltern und Taufpaten des Kindes nicht.

Die Eltern des Kindes sagen auf Deutsch: Das ist der Taufpate etc. meines Kindes. Früher konnten sie sagen: Das ist mein Gevatter. Heute versteht dies kaum jemand.


----------



## Alemanita

sokol said:


> "Patenonkel/tante" würde in meinem Umfeld sicher niemand als "compadre/comadre" verstehen - ich bin mir gar nicht einmal sicher, wie ich diese Begriffe interpretieren würde (eventuell als Onkel des Paten, also wie auch immer: höchstwahrscheinlich falsch ).





Patenonkel/tante sind nicht compadre/comadre, sondern padrino/madrina. Erst wenn du sagst: der Patenonkel/tante meines Kindes sind sie deine compadre/comadre. Sie sind con-padre (Mit-Vater), con-madre (Mit-Mutter).
So wie ein Kind aus der Generation der Eltern Onkel und Tanten hat, spricht es (ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, wo in Deutschland) auch von den Paten, die ja meistens auch der Elterngeneration angehören, als Patenonkel und Patentante, da sie über die Taufe ja praktisch "Familie" des Kindes geworden sind (aber nicht für die Eltern, wie wir sehen, da es ja keine Bezeichnung mehr dafür gibt...)


----------



## sokol

Das heisst also, Alemanita, dass "Patenonkel/tante" in Deutschland mit "Pate/Patin" synonym ist?
Tut mir leid, dass ich so blöd frage, aber mir ist dieser Gebrauch (bzw. die Wörter "Patenonkel/tante" an sich) völlig fremd (wie man sieht hab ich die beiden Begriffe ja auch völlig falsch interpretiert ).


----------



## Alemanita

sokol said:


> Das heisst also, Alemanita, dass "Patenonkel/tante" in Deutschland mit "Pate/Patin" synonym ist?
> Tut mir leid, dass ich so blöd frage, aber mir ist dieser Gebrauch (bzw. die Wörter "Patenonkel/tante" an sich) völlig fremd (wie man sieht hab ich die beiden Begriffe ja auch völlig falsch interpretiert ).



Ja, genau so ist es: "Patenonkel/tante" ist in Deutschland mit "Pate/Patin" synonym.


----------

